# Google Maps Problem - Blitzer und Staus hinzufügen



## Seppi123 (1. Juni 2013)

Erstmal guten Abend @all 

Ich hoffe ich bin in der richtigen Kategorie , sonst bitte verschieben 

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte einen Service aufbauen, wo User Blitzer und Staus eintragen können. Wie kann ich das
mit der Google Maps Api V3 realisieren? Ich weiß, von den Blitzer Seiten die es jetzt schon gibt, dass
es mit der Google Maps Api geht, nur weiß ich nicht wie.

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand, der sich schon damit beschäftigt hat (mit der API) ein wenig helfen /
ein paar Tipps geben 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------

